# Wacom Intuos3 Schutzfolie



## ND Stone (25. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe ein Wacom Intuos3 A5 und mir ist es leider passiert einen Kratzer ins Tablett zu bringen.

Bis jetzt hat dieser Kratzer noch nicht gestört, weil er eher am Eck sitzt, jedoch habe ich schonmal vorsorglich den Wacom Support kontaktiert und diese meinen es gibt ein "Cover Sheet".

Leider konnte ich nicht herausfinden, ob gemeint war, dass man dies zur Vermeidung von Kratzern verwendet oder ob eventuell schon so eine Folie werkseitig am Tablett ist, die man dann einfach abziehen kann und eine neue draufpappen kann.

Ich wollte nicht mit Gewalt versuchen, da an meine Tablett eine Folie zu entfernen, wenn gar keine drauf ist, mach ich nochwas kaputt 

Weiß jemand von euch bescheid?

LG ND


----------



## chmee (29. September 2007)

Bin der Meinung, dass es eine käuflich erwerbbare Abdeckung gibt. Also ist im Moment kein Schutz drauf und der Kratzer bleibt 

mfg chmee


----------

